# Serono serostim?



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone been running this for any length of time and what do you think?? Any good or fake??

Cheers


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Alot of fakes going around mate. A mate of mine was raving about it but when he described it to me it didnt sound right.

Powder instead of puck. Very quick disolving. Not at all viscous when mixed. There is a page on the FDA site that describes fakes in detail.

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/MedWatch/SafetyInformation/SafetyAlertsforHumanMedicalProducts/ucm173895.htm


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Lovely, thanks very much. Im having a box to look at tomorrow so this will come in handy. I was going to run genetropin but have also been offered this. Think il run with the gen.


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

I run this stuff bout a month ago, was like fine powder and mixed immediately but seemed to do the trick for me think it like 158iu per box l??


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

RockyO said:


> I run this stuff bout a month ago, was like fine powder and mixed immediately but seemed to do the trick for me think it like 158iu per box l??


By do the trick, what do you mean? GH should never be a fine powder in the vial. It should always be a solid puck sealed within a vacuum. It should also take a good 2 - 3 minutes to mix fully.

A friend of a friend also ran this, his did not look legit but he says he got good results. Maybe it contained something other than GH. Serono is highly faked.


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Bensif said:


> By do the trick, what do you mean? GH should never be a fine powder in the vial. It should always be a solid puck sealed within a vacuum. It should also take a good 2 - 3 minutes to mix fully.
> 
> A friend of a friend also ran this, his did not look legit but he says he got good results. Maybe it contained something other than GH. Serono is highly faked.


Well me and my mate had some kigtropin as we couldn't get any other so got a months supply, even tho it is not good stuff from switching to serostim I noticed a difference from the kig and was doin 10iu of the kig but only 5iu of serostim I noticed in the mornings would feel hands cramping and just felt better in myself, it was under vacuum coz I can remember every time I was putting water in tryin to stop it from shooting!

Yeh you could be right there mate maybe it was the peptides I was on giving me them sides :/ just to me it seemed to work/ do the trick


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Im on the loose powder stuff too, realy kicking in now, love the stuff, showed pscarb the pics and he seems to think they looked legit.

No vacuum.

Loose powder

great packaging,

Good results so im happy


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Im on the loose powder stuff too, realy kicking in now, love the stuff, showed pscarb the pics and he seems to think they looked legit.
> 
> No vacuum.
> 
> ...


http://www.fda.gov/Safety/MedWatch/SafetyInformation/SafetyAlertsforHumanMedicalProducts/ucm173895.htm

That is most likely not real, or not GH. GH is lyophilized, which is freeze-drying with a vacuum. I've heard alot of people say they get great results on that powder serono stuff, could be anything though.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

IMO all these loose powder seronos are fake

loose powder - could be gh powder bought from china or ghrp powder?? no idea but not a legit pharma grade gh. Just compare them in price and also the availability compared to simplexx, humatrope etc


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> IMO all these loose powder seronos are fake
> 
> loose powder - could be gh powder bought from china or ghrp powder?? no idea but not a legit pharma grade gh. Just compare them in price and also the availability compared to simplexx, humatrope etc


I think that is the general consensus. If it's cheap or cheapish, and its a loose powder, its going to be fake. It might contain a peptide of some sort, but it's highly unlikely to be HGH.


----------

